# BOI Managed Fund



## lornaw1 (30 Sep 2008)

I have around 50k in one of these funds and am wondering if anyone could advise if I would be best to withdraw this and put it somewhere else with the way things are going .I presume if BOI went bust I would just lose this completely !! I have an account with Rabo so am thinking of just transferring it there is this a good idea or not?


----------

